# FS: snakeheads and geos



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi guys, im looking to sell some of my fish as im thinning out and reducing tanks...

1x channa stewartii Cf. Barca (7") 90$ or best offer









1x geophagus ablinos (3.5") - 20$ 









thanks for looking


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

PMing for the pleuro


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

wil_son said:


> PMing for the pleuro


replied, pleuro is pending


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

asdgadasdfkad


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

thbGWSRHXRSFCDEGt


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

gfghxfgjmxgfhxfgdh


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

rhdarfgasdfasdgasd


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

qreyharwgW4UYHwryH


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

ftgyhfdjynasfredhtg


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpjklhgjghd


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpasdgasdgasdf


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpaasdgasdfa


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpasfghdasdf


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpsdfhgsdfgs


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpasdgasdfa


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpasghasdfa


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpasdgasf


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

yeuctrfijohnpyuhyi


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

most people put "daily bump" : )


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

couch said:


> most people put "daily bump" : )


i know lol but its just so tedious... i hate the 7 characters rule


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpdfzsbnzdfb


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

how low can u go on the snakehead


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> how low can u go on the snakehead


i paid 95$ for him so i wana make back what i paid. i suppose i could take 85$


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpasdgasdf


----------

